
Automate deep learning training with Kubernetes GPU-cluster - Langhalsdino
https://github.com/Langhalsdino/Kubernetes-GPU-Guide
======
shusson
If the author is going to use GCP why not use their `container engine` [1]?

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/container-
engine/](https://cloud.google.com/container-engine/)

~~~
boulos
You can't load your own kernel modules (or generally bring your own base
image) with Container Engine, and that includes NVIDIA's driver (nvidia.ko).
We can't distribute nvidia.ko because the linked artifact is ultimately GPLv2
(like any Linux kernel module).

Given the above, today your only option is DIY.

Disclaimer: I work on Google Cloud, but IANAL.

~~~
Eridrus
I know you said you're not a lawyer, but.... Linux is GPLv2, right? So why is
it ok to distribute Linux, but not the NVIDIA driver?

~~~
boulos
You can distribute GPL things if you make the source available. The source for
Linux is freely available. The source for NVIDIA's entire driver is not (the
shim layer that actually interacts with Linux does have the source code in the
.run file, that's how you build it yourself).

~~~
Eridrus
God this makes so little sense.

------
dang
This submission got a bunch of promo-votes and booster comments. This
(especially the comments) is the worst thing you guys can do to help your
friends. HN readers can smell it a mile away and then they get mad and use
unkind words like 'spam'.

Since it looks like a good submission, we've turned off the penalties that
otherwise would apply. But submitters, voters, and commenters: please don't do
this!

~~~
boulos
How do you distinguish between Kubernetes + Deep Learning hype and promo-
votes?

Fwiw, it seems like the person is new here (and should have done Show HN given
that the author submitted it!), so I can imagine them passing it around with
"please upvote". Is that what you're referring to with promo-votes?

~~~
dang
Yup. And it's true that new users often do this without realizing how much the
community dislikes it. That's why we go easier on them, especially if the work
is good.

~~~
Langhalsdino
I am really sorry for what i have done. I will learn from my mistakes.

Thank you for being so kind to me!

------
philorlando92
Looks awesome!

------
lorey
Very interesting read, will check this out soon.

------
GANs_n_poses
Thorough anaylsis of scaling up via Kubernetes!

